# Anybody ever see this?



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Went out for the last day of the season today and shot this rabbit. Any know what this is?

















I've been hunting rabbits since my early teens and never seen anything like this.

Lee


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Ticks?


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

You know, I think you're right. I didn't think about that because I think of them as 1 here and there and not in a cluster.

Lee


----------



## paula14428 (May 13, 2002)

did you try and pull on one or pop one? if so is it bloody?


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Freaking nasty as heck, looks like dippin dots


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the rabbit thanks you!!!


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots and lots of ticks omg I've never seen anything like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Treehopper said:


> I think the rabbit thanks you!!!


Yeah. I can't imagine that he was enjoying life to much.


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

Those are ticks, I've seen that once b4 too, but it wasnt that bad! Yikes!


----------



## BuckMark7305 (Mar 31, 2012)

Let me guess he ran right out in front of you waving his arms beging you to put a pill right between his eyes. 
That look awful


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Seen it once! Ticks are going crazy right now with warm spring! Once they get going on critter they lay eggs and its gets nasty quick!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe this is more common than I realized, just happens later in the spring after hunting season. After all, it was warm awful early this year.

Lee


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is that rabbit safe to eat?


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know and I'm not going to find out. It's hanging in a tree out of reach of my dogs.

Lee


----------



## paula14428 (May 13, 2002)

Burn it!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess they are right about this being a big tick year...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

that has me itching.......


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Take care of it before those ticks make their way to your dogs.


----------

